#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Asme B16.36-1996 Orifice Flanges

## bhartendu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Asme B16.36-1996 Orifice Flanges

----------


## Mohamed

thank you

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you

----------


## alwaw911

THank you for the link...but FILE IS DELETED, re-up plz??
Regards.

----------


## amshah

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Orifice flanges ASME B16.36-2006

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Amshah, Thank a lot !

----------


## medesi

amshah, ASME B16.36 link is expired.
Kindly reload it.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

plz upload again

----------


## uallido

someone has this standard or newer to upload? thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

B16.36-2006 Orifice Flanges.pdf 0.946 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

Can i get ASME B16.36-2009 Orifice Flanges?
If any one have it kindly upload pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Thanks for the document but unfortunately, the drawings and the tables are not complete..can anyone share this doc once again.
Thanks

----------


## uallido

Yes.. i cant read the tables.. it could be useful if someone can scan a printed copy and upload to share.. thanks in advance

See More: Asme B16.36-1996 Orifice Flanges

----------


## kash04

does anyone have the 2009 edition?

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Friend,

Asme B16.36-2006 link is expired. Requesting you to provide new link.

Thanks in advance.

----------

